# Woody's Rabbit Runners Meet and Greet



## Corey (May 21, 2009)

Place:  Brush Creek 
            1328 Brush Creek Park Rd.
            Franklin, GA 30217 
            June 13th 

Time:  11:30 to when ever you want to go home.  

Gates are open 7am to 10pm..I will be there 
around 9am setting up so come when you 
want.  

Food: Fish and chips 

This will also be a swap and sale , dog's, dog 
boxes collars, leashes whatever..sorry no guns 
are allowed in a public park if you get caught I 
told you  

All Dogs have to be in the dog box, leashes or tie
outs..Please don't bring a 42 dog tie out we have 
to leave this place like we found it that includes
poo  

There will be camp site's available for anyone 
wanting to stay the night, this place is right on 
the Hooch so bring a pole and wet a line. 

I would like to get a roll call for people coming 
and bang out what we are going to eat. Im 
going to pay for the pavilion so that is covered. 

Corey


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 21, 2009)

Ill kick in a few bucks for the pavillion, and bring some food.

June 13 right?


----------



## Corey (May 21, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Ill kick in a few bucks for the pavillion, and bring some food.
> 
> June 13 right?




That is a important part of it..lol June 13th is 
correct


----------



## crackerdave (May 21, 2009)

That sounds great,Corey!
I'll try to be there,and cook up a bunch of brim and crappie fillets if you want.Not sure how much I can help with the $$,though.Things are purty tight,now.

Don't worry,though - I'll forget my gun! I would,however,like to trade a lightly used Mossberg 12ga. pump for a male puppy or young dog.We can trade off the park property,if necessary.Wouldn't want ol' Corey to have to bail me out of the Heard county pokey!


----------



## Beagler282 (May 21, 2009)

I'll be there.After we get a close head count i will bring the plates,forks,cups and naps.Oh yeah and some trash bags!!

Who's got the KEG!!!! just kidding

Ray


----------



## crackerdave (May 21, 2009)

Beagler282 said:


> I'll be there.After we get a close head count i will bring the plates,forks,cups and naps.Oh yeah and some trash bags!!
> 
> Who's got the KEG!!!! just kidding
> 
> Ray



Best I kin do is a bottle of musky-dine wine.


----------



## Corey (May 22, 2009)

59 folks looked but only 4 have spoke up, come 
on guys.  

Whats wrong?


----------



## crackerdave (May 22, 2009)

I know how you feel,Corey! More talkers than walkers.

D'ya think mebbe I skeered 'em off??????


----------



## steve hulsey (May 22, 2009)

hey ray ill come if you will swap ol raylean to me for one of my old potlickers!lol


----------



## 281 (May 22, 2009)

hulsey i would trade my wife for raylean,throw in some boot also


----------



## Beagler282 (May 23, 2009)

David and Steve you guys need to come to the meet n greet.Were're going to have some food so i know yall will show for that.

I'll swap you some of her pups but raylean aint going Nooooo where.Some things $$ can't buy.


----------



## Corey (May 26, 2009)

BTT, going to be a good time guys. 

Sounds like fish is going to be on the 
Menu, I have a few Crappie I can 
bring.


----------



## crackerdave (May 26, 2009)

Corey said:


> BTT, going to be a good time guys.
> 
> Sounds like fish is going to be on the
> Menu, I have a few Crappie I can
> bring.



Brim [shellcracker- types ] are on the beds as we speak.I'm gonna go roust a few! Invite 'em to the party. Hope we're gonna have some big fish-eaters.Brim fillets are a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## Corey (May 26, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Brim [bluegill types ] are on the beds as we speak.I'm gonna go roust a few! Invite 'em to the party. Hope we're gonna have some big fish-eaters.Brim fillets are a terrible thing to waste.



I know I will do my part Dave..


----------



## crackerdave (May 26, 2009)

Good man!


----------



## Corey (May 27, 2009)

Ok so far I have 7 people confirmed 

Beagler282 
CrackerDave
The AmBASSaDEER
Bubba 
Steven
GaFarmHunter
Jerry Combs 

Anyone else?


----------



## crackerdave (May 27, 2009)

10 shellcrackers - so far.Fresh from my pond,and frozen in salted water while the fillets were still quiverin'. Fresh,is what I mean.


----------



## GaFarmHunter (May 27, 2009)

Count me in.  Not too sure how long I can stay 'cause the family is doing Fathers day and a few birthdays combined that evening...nonetheless I'll scrounge something up to eat...Q, burgers, or hotdogs something along those lines.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (May 27, 2009)

Wish I could make it, unfortunately I have to work. Sounds like a good time though.


----------



## Corey (May 27, 2009)

GaFarmHunter said:


> Count me in.  Not too sure how long I can stay 'cause the family is doing Fathers day and a few birthdays combined that evening...nonetheless I'll scrounge something up to eat...Q, burgers, or hotdogs something along those lines.



Sounds good thanks GaFarmHunter I will add you 
to the list.


----------



## Corey (May 27, 2009)

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> Wish I could make it, unfortunately I have to work. Sounds like a good time though.



You look to be overworked and pale, I think you might 
be sick on this day


----------



## johndu (May 27, 2009)

New to this site Is this for Any rabbit hunters I just got back into rabbit hunting this past season I have 2 pretty good dogs not sure of breed they are beagles male runs great the female is just a puppy that got real good at the end of season What would I need to bring I can try to help out


----------



## johndu (May 27, 2009)

I guess you need away to reach me #is 678-877-4774 give me a call I will bring what I can


----------



## crackerdave (May 27, 2009)

This is lookin' better every day,Corey. I'm thinkin' a LARGE circle of trucks with a LARGE "Beagle Band" singin' LOUD! Maybe we should invite the high sheriff to come eat with us? Just in case we get raided by P.E.T.A. members. Is Brushy Creek a county park,or Corps of Engineers?


----------



## crackerdave (May 27, 2009)

GaFarmHunter said:


> Count me in.  Not too sure how long I can stay 'cause the family is doing Fathers day and a few birthdays combined that evening...nonetheless I'll scrounge something up to eat...Q, burgers, or hotdogs something along those lines.



Are you going to be fishing? Guess not,if you can't stay long. Aren't you the "other" kayak fisherman from the High Falls tournament ?


----------



## Corey (May 28, 2009)

johndu said:


> New to this site Is this for Any rabbit hunters I just got back into rabbit hunting this past season I have 2 pretty good dogs not sure of breed they are beagles male runs great the female is just a puppy that got real good at the end of season What would I need to bring I can try to help out




Everyone is welcome to join us, if you dont have any 
dog's and just want to talk to some folks about it 
come on..If you do have a dog but have questions 
on how to start it come on..If you have a dog and 
want to trade it come on..Make sure you bring 
your rubber boots cause it may get deep around 
there  

Dave: The County took this park back over.


----------



## GaFarmHunter (May 28, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Are you going to be fishing? Guess not,if you can't stay long. Aren't you the "other" kayak fisherman from the High Falls tournament ?



That'd be me.  I'm thinking about heading down earlier in the day and do a little fishing before the shindig.


----------



## crackerdave (May 28, 2009)

GaFarmHunter said:


> That'd be me.  I'm thinking about heading down earlier in the day and do a little fishing before the shindig.



All right! I thought that was you - my "rememberer" don't work so good anymore. Especially on names.

I wasn't sure if I was gonna fish or not,but if you're bringing your 'yak and you want company,I'll bring mine.I wanted to run an idea I have by ya and see what you think.

If you don't want to 'yak fish,I can bring a nice center-console "stinkyboat" a few of us can fish out of.There should still be some hybrid action there.


----------



## Corey (May 28, 2009)

Ok lets get the food and drinks hammered out.  

Dave/Corey: Fish (anyone else have any around bring it)  
Corey: Hushpuppy Mix/Jalapeño's 
AmBassaDeer: Hot dogs in Dutch Oven 
Beagler282: Plates/Forks/Trashbags

Needs: Slaw, Drinks & Ice..I dont eat many sweet's but 
if you want to bring them do so.


----------



## crackerdave (May 28, 2009)

I know it's expensive,but if somebody could bring a gallon of peanut oil,I promise the brim fillets will be better than in my used vegetable oil that's in my fryer now.I'm financially challenged,these days. 
 I'd also throw in a pot of gourmet cheese grits. as another side dish.

Ga.Farm Hunter - A native guide has given me a hot tip for adding some more fish to the fryer. Let's put the kayaks in at Franklin and paddle/fish down to Brushy Creek. Want to?


----------



## goose buster (May 28, 2009)

I will try to be there and if I do I will bring something.


----------



## crackerdave (May 28, 2009)

goose buster said:


> I will try to be there and if I do I will bring something.



Corey sez he don't like sweets,so I'll take care of his share of any cobblers,nanner puddin's,cakes,pies, etc  that may appear. I loves me a dessert sampler platter!


----------



## GaFarmHunter (May 28, 2009)

Ga.Farm Hunter - A native guide has given me a hot tip for adding some more fish to the fryer. Let's put the kayaks in at Franklin and paddle/fish down to Brushy Creek. Want to?[/QUOTE]

Fosho...works for me.


----------



## Corey (May 28, 2009)

I did not say I WONT eat them but I sure am looking forward 
to them Fish


----------



## GaFarmHunter (May 28, 2009)

I'll bring barbecue and ice.


----------



## Corey (May 28, 2009)

Ok lets get the food and drinks hammered out. 

Dave/Corey: Fish (anyone else have any around bring it) 
Corey: Hushpuppy Mix/Jalapeño's 
AmBassaDeer: Hot dogs in Dutch Oven 
Beagler282: Plates/Forks/Trashbags
GaFarmHunter: BBQ/Ice

Needs: Slaw, Drinks..Sweets for Dave  

AmBassaDeer, can you make Peach Cobbler in that dutch
oven of your?


----------



## Rabit Hunter1 (May 28, 2009)

Where is Franklin GA we are in Danielsville Ga outside of Athens Ga


----------



## Beagler282 (May 28, 2009)

Go to mapquest.com and put in the address at the top of this page.It will take you right to the place.It will show you how far and how long it will take to get there.


----------



## crackerdave (May 28, 2009)

Rabit Hunter1 said:


> Where is Franklin GA we are in Danielsville Ga outside of Athens Ga



Almost due west of you - on the good side of the state!


----------



## Corey (May 31, 2009)

I went out yesterday and talked to Steve the Park Ranger, 
paid for the pavilion so we are all set, he said he was 
looking forward to having us and they will make sure 
everything is looking good around there when we arrive. 

Just waiting on the date..come one Jody and some of 
you other fellers get momma in the car and come on 
down for the day...they little whitehouse is right 
down the road


----------



## bigrob82 (May 31, 2009)

i will talk to momma tonight she might let me come i will see and let ya'll know sounds like a good time and i got a young male for ya dave


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 31, 2009)

OK guys I'll try to make this, my crazy job has the possibility of calling me on short notice though.

How much peanut oil do we need for your fryer? I have at least a couple gallons left from the last turkey I did.

I'll make some tater salad and plan on bringing a sweet. If only a couple of us like sweets, well there just might be more trips to the pan. 

Count me in, Corey let me know if you need a few bucks for the park. I'd be glad to send you a few.


----------



## Corey (Jun 1, 2009)

Ruger, 

The Park is on me, I think a gallon would be plenty for us to 
cook some fish..Im going to bring my fryer as well so we can 
cook them up faster.. 

Thanks for all he help guys..


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 1, 2009)

Corey said:


> Ok lets get the food and drinks hammered out.
> 
> Dave/Corey: Fish (anyone else have any around bring it)
> Corey: Hushpuppy Mix/Jalapeño's
> ...



I can try, I made a cherry cobbler fer D.O.G. this past weekend and I think it turned out pretty well.

How many people do we have coming? I might try to do something better than hotdogs


----------



## Corey (Jun 1, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I can try, I made a cherry cobbler fer D.O.G. this past weekend and I think it turned out pretty well.
> 
> How many people do we have coming? I might try to do something better than hotdogs




Right now looks like 10 or so, not sure who all is 
bringing there wifes and kids yet.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh my!!!! Peanut oil and a deep fryer!!!! I might just have to stop and bring a turkey with me.Can't help myself around a deep fried turkey.It just doesn't get any better.

I will be bringing a friend with me.


----------



## Corey (Jun 1, 2009)

Beagler282 said:


> Oh my!!!! Peanut oil and a deep fryer!!!! I might just have to stop and bring a turkey with me.Can't help myself around a deep fried turkey.It just doesn't get any better.
> 
> I will be bringing a friend with me.



Mine fry pan will not be deep enough for a turkey 
but just fine for fish..I guessing after all is said and 
done we will have 15-20 folks there..Who is bringing 
the guitar and fiddle?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 1, 2009)

Ain't got me no Beagle's  But If'n Cracker dave is a gonna bring some of that there fancy sauce to go with them shellcracker filets....  I might just have to drop on by...

I could have me another taste of Ambassadeer's cobler too..


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 1, 2009)

bigrob82 said:


> i will talk to momma tonight she might let me come i will see and let ya'll know sounds like a good time and i got a young male for ya dave



Man.... I better git ta work buildin' a kennel - Corey's got one,too!  I'm gonna build a nice 'un - I might be livin' there too!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 1, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I can try, I made a cherry cobbler fer D.O.G. this past weekend and I think it turned out pretty well.
> 
> How many people do we have coming? I might try to do something better than hotdogs



A very large "10-4" from here on the cobbler,sir. Also on that 'tater dish you made!


----------



## Corey (Jun 1, 2009)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ain't got me no Beagle's  But If'n Cracker dave is a gonna bring some of that there fancy sauce to go with them shellcracker filets....  I might just have to drop on by...
> 
> I could have me another taste of Ambassadeer's cobler too..



Come on, buy the time you leave you might have 
you a new Beagle


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok Corey, I'll bring the couple of gallons of peanut oil along with the other stuff. This is sounding alot like a good time.

Show up for a hound hunter get together lookin for a dog, you'll have a new buddy riding home with you for sure!


----------



## COUNTRY-BUMPKIN (Jun 1, 2009)

Me and my rabbit runnin' buddies sure would like to come down from Fayetteville!!


----------



## cwilson15 (Jun 1, 2009)

*maybe*

i might be coming... i can bring some more fish to put in the fryer... catfish, bream which? or both... haha


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 1, 2009)

COUNTRY-BUMPKIN said:


> Me and my rabbit runnin' buddies sure would like to come down from Fayetteville!!




Surely you not gonna bring that Yankee Kress with ya...??

Make that ole boy sign on here,  I been trying for months...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 1, 2009)

Corey said:


> Come on, buy the time you leave you might have
> you a new Beagle



Hum,  not sure if my Cocker and Dalmation would take to kindly to a newbe here right now...

I am gonna be in Franklin area anyway that weekend, so Probably will stop on by..


----------



## Corey (Jun 2, 2009)

I dont care what kinda of fish you bring as long as we can 
eat it  

Everyone come if we dont have enough food we will just 
run up to JJ's there in Franklin and get some BBQ...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey Corey, do you think there sould be a thread in the gathering forum, to help put the word out?


----------



## Brushcreek (Jun 2, 2009)

Really wish i could make it but that would be almost a 3 hr ride from Madison County


----------



## Corey (Jun 2, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Hey Corey, do you think there sould be a thread in the gathering forum, to help put the word out?



I dont know man, only Jesus can make a few fish 
turn into enough for that many folks


----------



## toolshead86 (Jun 2, 2009)

count me in pm me with any thing that i need to bring. probaly be two three more with me.


----------



## Corey (Jun 2, 2009)

toolshead86 said:


> count me in pm me with any thing that i need to bring. probaly be two three more with me.



Toolshead, bring some bread of some kind and drink's 
if you can. 

Thanks


----------



## COUNTRY-BUMPKIN (Jun 2, 2009)

Anything else special we need to bring? Redneck Maguiver
knows I will be bringing the 'Cookie Man'


----------



## Corey (Jun 2, 2009)

COUNTRY-BUMPKIN said:


> Anything else special we need to bring? Redneck Maguiver
> knows I will be bringing the 'Cookie Man'



Country Bumpkin can you bring some slaw and drink's


----------



## Corey (Jun 2, 2009)

Dave/Corey/Cwilson15: Fish 
Corey: Hushpuppy Mix/Jalapeño's 
AmBassaDeer: Something nice and sweet. 
Beagler282: Plates/Forks/Trashbags
GaFarmHunter: BBQ/Ice
Ruger: 2 Gallons of Oil
Toolshead: Bread/Drinks 
Country Bumpkin: Slaw/Drinks
Southernmason: Tea/Drinks

Needs: Anyone think of anything else we might need?


----------



## southernmason (Jun 2, 2009)

I have been wanting to meet some beagles from this site for a while lol. I will bring a few gallons of tea and other drinks, I only live 5 mins from the park.


----------



## southernmason (Jun 2, 2009)

Good to see your name on here Countrybumkin I'll see you there.


----------



## Corey (Jun 2, 2009)

southernmason said:


> Good to see your name on here Countrybumkin I'll see you there.



Good to see you are going to be there, we never 
did get together last year..I will put you down for tea 
and drinks..Donka! 

Now all we need is some Hooters Girls to serve us some 
fish and we will be set


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 2, 2009)

COUNTRY-BUMPKIN said:


> Anything else special we need to bring? Redneck Maguiver
> knows I will be bringing the 'Cookie Man'



Cookie-man???   Is that what he calls himself???  Better than what we call him at work. 

Cool.


----------



## COUNTRY-BUMPKIN (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep! Cookie Man. When he moved here from yankee land
his son was on shotgun team here in Fayetteville and every practice he would bring cookies.So the kids hung that title on him. Cory can do on slaw and drinks!


----------



## Corey (Jun 3, 2009)

COUNTRY-BUMPKIN said:


> Yep! Cookie Man. When he moved here from yankee land
> his son was on shotgun team here in Fayetteville and every practice he would bring cookies.So the kids hung that title on him. Cory can do on slaw and drinks!



Thanks Bud..


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 3, 2009)

Speaking of Bud.......... Is this to be an alcohol-allowed-in-a-discreet-way get together like WAR II and D.O.G.? Gentlemen only - no drunks?


----------



## Corey (Jun 4, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Speaking of Bud.......... Is this to be an alcohol-allowed-in-a-discreet-way get together like WAR II and D.O.G.? Gentlemen only - no drunks?



I talked to Steve about that while we were talking, 
they dont have a issue with it. Just so everyone 
knows Heard County keeps a camper down there 
all the time and they have 2 cops that rotate and 
watch over the place.


----------



## Corey (Jun 4, 2009)

Btt


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 5, 2009)

Looking foward to it!


----------



## Corey (Jun 5, 2009)

One more week...I can taste them fish now!!


----------



## southernmason (Jun 5, 2009)

Cory do you have a brother named Cary if so my wifes family knows you


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Awwwww*



crackerdave said:


> Speaking of Bud.......... Is this to be an alcohol-allowed-in-a-discreet-way get together like WAR II and D.O.G.? Gentlemen only - no drunks?




A strategic question answered. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Corey (Jun 7, 2009)

southernmason said:


> Cory do you have a brother named Cary if so my wifes family knows you



Not me man, I only have a sister.


----------



## Corey (Jun 8, 2009)

Btt


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well i'm guessing around 20-25 folks.I'm going to get plates,forks,napkins,cups and trash bags today.If someone has a clean cooler we will probably need some ice for the cups.Any other suggestions let me know.

Ray


----------



## swamp (Jun 9, 2009)

Ill probably stop in to fellowship. Dont have any beagles but love to hear them sing.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 9, 2009)

Look forward to meeting ya,Swamp!


----------



## Corey (Jun 9, 2009)

Beagler282 said:


> Well i'm guessing around 20-25 folks.I'm going to get plates,forks,napkins,cups and trash bags today.If someone has a clean cooler we will probably need some ice for the cups.Any other suggestions let me know.
> 
> Ray



That sounds about right to me Ray, GaFarmHunter is 
going to get the ice..Maybe we can talk him into 
bringing a cooler to put it in.  

Just so yall know if the food stuff does not work 
out and someone goes home not full, we will 
just blame Dave


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 9, 2009)

Corey said:


> That sounds about right to me Ray, GaFarmHunter is
> going to get the ice..Maybe we can talk him into
> bringing a cooler to put it in.
> 
> ...



Ima do hamburgers and hotdogs. 

peach or cherry cobbler? With ice cream of course.

( I lean towards cherry, but I prolly wont eat none)


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 9, 2009)

Peach or Cherry Cobbler!!!!! I know i'm looking forward to it now.I'll be sure and get some spoons also.All that good food and desert too,I know what i will be doing afterwards.


----------



## GaFarmHunter (Jun 9, 2009)

Corey said:


> That sounds about right to me Ray, GaFarmHunter is
> going to get the ice..Maybe we can talk him into
> bringing a cooler to put it in.
> 
> ...



The ice will be coming in a cooler.


----------



## Corey (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks GaFarmHunter. 

Its going to be a hot one, there is power at the place so if 
anyone wants to throw a box fan in there truck that would 
be cool...I will have one set up in front of the fish fryers.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 9, 2009)

All systems are go for my attendance. Look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## Corey (Jun 9, 2009)

Ruger#3 said:


> All systems are go for my attendance. Look forward to seeing everyone there.



Cool, everyone else still good?


----------



## GaFarmHunter (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking forward to it...we got an approximate attendance number?


----------



## Corey (Jun 9, 2009)

GaFarmHunter said:


> Looking forward to it...we got an approximate attendance number?



No not yet, I figure 20-25 folks after all is said and 
done.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 9, 2009)

Richard [Ga farm hunter] and I are going to put our kayaks in at the Franklin ramp at 8 a.m. and fish our way to Brush Creek.We'll need help unloading the fish when we hit the beach!

 Also, a ride back to our trucks would be great,too.  Any other 'yak fisherpersons wanna join us? Bring yer bow an arrers and listen out for banjo music.

Anybody bringing anything to trade/sell/swap?


----------



## southernmason (Jun 9, 2009)

Crackerdave I can give you a ride to your truck I will pass right by there when I leave. Very much looking forward to  to the meet.


----------



## toolshead86 (Jun 9, 2009)

thats a big 10-4 on bread an drinks.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 10, 2009)

I've got all the plates,forks,napkins,spoons and cups.All i need now is a hush puppy and a piece of tender fried fish.Man i can't wait! I think i'm going to have to go to Cap'n d's today my mouth is watering sooo bad.


----------



## Corey (Jun 10, 2009)

Beagler282 said:


> I've got all the plates,forks,napkins,spoons and cups.All i need now is a hush puppy and a piece of tender fried fish.Man i can't wait! I think i'm going to have to go to Cap'n d's today my mouth is watering sooo bad.



If we have more ppl than we think we might 
have to go there anyway 

Dave: you are going to have to scoot to get 
back down to the take out and start cooking 
fish by 11:30


----------



## COUNTRY-BUMPKIN (Jun 10, 2009)

Me and the CookieMan still going to be there!Around 10:30
with drinks and slaw.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Tater Salad*

I'll throw together some tater salad to bring along as well. 

10:30 it is then to help get things going for our meet.


Peach cobbler, man your killin me, cant wait!


----------



## specialk (Jun 10, 2009)

ya'll have a big time and take some pics for the rest of us that can't make it!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 10, 2009)

After today I might not be on the puter anymore to check in before Sat. 

But, Ill be ther!

And Im looking foward to it!!


----------



## Corey (Jun 10, 2009)

Ruger#3 said:


> I'll throw together some tater salad to bring along as well.
> 
> 10:30 it is then to help get things going for our meet.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ruger..


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 11, 2009)

southernmason said:


> Crackerdave I can give you a ride to your truck I will pass right by there when I leave. Very much looking forward to  to the meet.



Thanks!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 11, 2009)

Corey said:


> If we have more ppl than we think we might
> have to go there anyway
> 
> Dave: you are going to have to scoot to get
> ...



We're gonna put in at Franklin park at 8 a.m. and float/paddle down to Brush Creek.We should hit the beach there about 11  -  IF the fish ain't bitin' too good.


----------



## Corey (Jun 12, 2009)

One more day fellers, Im looking forward to it!! 

I got enough Hushpuppy mix to make about 200, so 
if we run out of fish we will have plenty of them


----------



## COUNTRY-BUMPKIN (Jun 12, 2009)

Anybody bringin' taters,ketchup,tarter sauce or 
texas pete?


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 12, 2009)

Corey said:


> One more day fellers, Im looking forward to it!!
> 
> I got enough Hushpuppy mix to make about 200, so
> if we run out of fish we will have plenty of them



Man does not live by hushpuppies alone,Grasshoppah.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 12, 2009)

COUNTRY-BUMPKIN said:


> Anybody bringin' taters,ketchup,tarter sauce or
> texas pete?



I'll bring three squeeze bottles of tartar sauce and some aluminum pans and paper towels for the fish and 'puppies.


----------



## Corey (Jun 12, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> I'll bring three squeeze bottles of tartar sauce and some aluminum pans and paper towels for the fish and 'puppies.



I will bring some Texas Pete and some Ketchup


----------



## Corey (Jun 12, 2009)

Im out, see everyone in the morning..Thank in advance 
for the people bringing food and helping me out with 
this.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 12, 2009)

Off to bed, see you folks in the morning.


----------



## toolshead86 (Jun 12, 2009)

in the mornin fellas


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 13, 2009)

Enjoyed meeting all ya new folks today...

Sorry I was not at my best, but thats what them No - SHoulders will do to ya....


----------



## southernmason (Jun 13, 2009)

Had a great time today and got to meet some great folks,can't wait till the next meeting whenever it is.Thanks Corey and everyone else who helped out.


----------



## toolshead86 (Jun 13, 2009)

had a great time good to meet all yall.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 13, 2009)

Likewise I enjoyed the food and fellowship. Nice to put faces to names.

Thanks to Corey for a great idea, thanks to everyone for the hospitality.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 13, 2009)

Great food and great folks! When's the next one,Corey?


----------



## COUNTRY-BUMPKIN (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks to Corey for organizing rabbit hunters meet and greet! Made some new friends but the best thing that I could see was alot of young people interested in the sport!
 Carry on the Tradition!!!!


----------



## Corey (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for coming everyone, it was nice to meet 
everyone. We will do another one this time next 
year but im going to go all out on this one. Venders 
and all!!!  

Corey


----------



## toolshead86 (Jun 14, 2009)

sounds good lookin forward to it


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 14, 2009)

Had a good time. I will certainly be at the next one! Thanks for the good food corey.

Ray


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice to meet yall! And put more names and faces together.

I had a good time and ate some good food. 

I will be ther for the next one also!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 15, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Nice to meet yall! And put more names and faces together.
> 
> I had a good time and ate some good food.
> 
> I will be ther for the next one also!



Mighty fine cobbler,sir!


----------



## Corey (Jun 15, 2009)

Dave dont you have some pictures?


----------



## brennen (Jun 16, 2009)

yeah sorry took so long for the thankyou had a grate time looking forward to next year.


----------



## GaFarmHunter (Jun 17, 2009)

It was nice to meet the folks I did...had a fantastic time.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 17, 2009)

Corey said:


> Dave dont you have some pictures?



I got a few - some folks had already gone home before I got through feeding my face,and got out the camera.


----------



## Brushcreek (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry i missed it guys but i had to work until 5 saturday
 How many folks did yall end up with?


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 17, 2009)

Not sure - I'd guess 15 or 20?


----------

